# [H]Corsair HX1050 1050 Watt Power Supply Review



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2011)

HARDOCP - Corsair HX1050 Power Supply - Corsair HX1050 1050 Watt Power Supply Review

*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/13169149123OTA5l4eck_2_9_l.jpg


----------

